# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Хочу найти девушку(Симферополь)

## DarkFail

Хочу найти девушку для отношений,которая поймет мое нынешнее состояние и способна поддержать,мне 18.

----------


## 21h

Здоровые люди хотят веселиться и быть счастливыми, им нет дела до твоих проблем. Больные люди сами хотят понимания и слепы к чужим несчастьям. И это... те, кого ты ищешь, предпочитают альфа-самцов.




> Что ты можешь ей дать?


 То же, что и она ему, Сара ты с базара.

----------


## 21h

Ну вот тебе бы я дал нокаут парой акцентированных ударов по твоему выключателю в челюсти=) Ты в депрессии уже, наверное, забыл о своей физической форме и ерзаешь на геморрое, а от угнетения ЦНС не можешь мотивировать себя поднять ничего тяжелее ноутбука. Что может дать девушка такому классному пацану как я, если известно, что 90% девушек самостоятельно не могут ни в разговор, ни в юмор, ни в увлечения, времяпрепровождение и инициативу?

----------


## 21h

Вообще твой вскукарек абсурдный и воняет капитализмом.

Вот есть одинокий парень и одинокая девушка. У обоих - одна проблема: одиночество. У них могут быть приятели и подруги, но в долгосрочной перспективе они ничего не значат и однажды отвалятся. Все стремится к распаду.

Стало быть, надо стремиться создать что-то настоящее, цельное, стоящее и вечное.

Но капитализм навязывает, что за все надо платить, тем самым создавая социальную иерархию, сея вражду и унижая людей.

Все дело в рыночной экономике. В СССР была социальаня защищенность, человеку было гарантировано приличное место в обществе, нормальная работа.

Сейчас, создавая отношения с простым парнем, девушка не может быть уверена в том, что он сможет обеспечить семью, т.к. государство гнобит своих  людей и не гарантирует соц защищенность, не гарантирует, что парень сможет найти норм работу. \\в рашке многие работают за 10 тысяч. Хорошо быть только разработчиком, получая зарплаты как в Европе и живя в сырьевом придатке цивилизованных стран.

Это все от дикого капитализма.

----------


## 21h

Зависит от того, что хочет девушка. А желания у них часто расплывчаты, они их не могут сформулировать. Есть только интуитивное желание _чего-то_. А уже исходя из желаний, развитый человек может предпринимать шаги для того, чтобы это дать.

----------


## 21h

> Вы так и не смогли ответить на прямо поставленный вопрос. Выходит что такой классный, инициативный, юморной, увлечённый и времяпрепровождающий альфа-самец не может дать ничего из-за проклятого капитализма. В таком случае необходима революция программистского пролетариата! Вы возглавите подполье! Революционное прозвище у вас будет - "геморрой".


 Самозащита истеричного гребня.

----------


## 21h

А найти хорошую девушку - задача почти невыполнимая. Девушек с правильной моделью отношений, девственниц с приятным характером и внешностью разбирают еще в школе. Как максимум - правильно воспитанные отцами альфачи добиваются их с первого курса в вузе, приметив себе будущую жену. Остается выбирать только из тех, кто вроде бы норм, но чего-то не хватает.

Вы думаете, на этом форуме можно кого-то найти? Здесь один неликвид. Здесь ни с кем нельзя создать серьезные, крепкие отношения. Будущие трупы, наркоманки с выжженными рецепторами, нимфоманки, всяческие поехавшие с почти сотней парней в прошлом от больной головы, идеалистки с манямирком, которым реальные люди не нужны, хотя есть болезненная тяга к ним, опять-таки, от больной головы.

Лучше всю жизнь быть одному.

----------


## 21h

Умер хакер, ко книгам которого учились быдлокодить школьники моего поколения.

http://rsdn.org/forum/life/6717583.flat

Вел затворнический образ жизни, его игнорировали девушки до 25 лет, зато потом имел больше шести жен, которые все его бросили, и тратился на элитных шлюх, компенсируя годы отсутствия любви и внимания. Так, наверное, и не компенсировал.

----------

